
Does Measurement Theory Impact Project Performance? - harperlee
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1877042814021624
======
ArekDymalski
Nice. The problem however is that research like this is convincing for people
who are already more likely to use monitoring tools and methodologies, thanks
to their rational/scientific approach to work. But there are many people who
(due to several reasons) despise any kind of methodology (including scientific
one and thus its results) especially when it comes to monitoring their own
performance.

